# Forum in black



## Antonio Correia (Nov 23, 2008)

I couldn't find a way to change the appearance of this forum to a black background with white letters.
The white is not very agreeable.:roll:

Is there any way to turn it to black or dark gray, please ?:mrgreen:
Thank you.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Antonio, welcome to the forum!

That's not an option at the moment, but good things are planned, so I'm sure Ian will take your request into account.

FWIW, if you use Firefox as your browser, it's possible to use an extension called 'Stylish' to change the appearance of any website.


----------



## DonRicklin (Nov 23, 2008)

Antonio, You're too used to the Smug Mug, Dgrin default! I use 'Ivory Tower', myself at Dgrin and 'Dark Sand' at SmugMug.

No skins here, sorry.

Don


----------



## MikeCaine (Nov 24, 2008)

Antonio Correia said:


> I couldn't find a way to change the appearance of this forum to a black background with white letters.



I'd find that very hard to read, black text on a white or gray background suits me. I hope it remains an option


----------



## DonRicklin (Nov 24, 2008)

MikeCaine said:


> I'd find that very hard to read, black text on a white or gray background suits me. I hope it remains an option


If we ever get what Antonio wants to would be as a 'skin' or 'theme' option. I prefer black on white, as well. 

Don


----------



## Antonio Correia (Dec 28, 2008)

I would like to thank you all 

In fact, I was not subscribed to receive mails when someone posts on a thread. I am now and I hope to answer you in time.

I would like to take the opportunity to wish you a Healthy Year 2''9. 

Yes, Healthy. Health is the best one can have.


----------



## DonRicklin (Dec 28, 2008)

And a Happy, Healthy New Year to you, Antonio! I truly like what you post at Dgrin!

Take care,
Don


----------



## Antonio Correia (Dec 28, 2008)

DonRicklin said:


> And a Happy, Healthy New Year to you, Antonio! I truly like what you post at Dgrin!
> Take care,
> Don



:up::up:


----------



## JohnC (Jan 2, 2009)

I like the Dgrin skin, too! Black with white letters seems easier on my eyes for me!


----------



## DonRicklin (Jan 2, 2009)

JohnC said:


> I like the Dgrin skin, too! Black with white letters seems easier on my eyes for me!


Yet another Dgrinner, too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don


----------



## Antonio Correia (Jan 2, 2009)

JohnC said:


> I like the Dgrin skin, too! Black with white letters seems easier on my eyes for me!



So it does for me John but here this is what we have...

I went to DGrin and - it looks like the same software - what have I seen ?

In Dgrin if we go to *Quick Links* and then into *Edit Options* we find the window *Miscellaneous Options* and inside the *Message Editor Interface* is the *Forum Skin*.

Here there is only one option inside the Message Editor Interface.

The Forum Skin allow us to change ... the Forum Skin. :roll:

Now, I kindly ask the Administrators of this Forum to make that Forum Skin available for all and with the option black background and white text.
Everybody would be happy. :lol:
Those who like white, those who like black and those who like other options. Right ?
Right.

Is is possible ? No ? Is it not ? OK. I will keep 
Yes, it is possible ? Better. Fantastic. Great. Then I will be  :cheesy:

Thank you both ways.:up::mrgreen::up:

_These screen shots are from Dgrin !_


----------



## DonRicklin (Jan 3, 2009)

If we really want it, it may be something we have to chip in for. I am sure the owner, Ian Farlow, can add this, but it may cost him extra money to. THis is not a Business, like Dgrin is, as it is run by and connected to SmugMug. Lightroom Forums is the private venture of Ian's.

Don


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 3, 2009)

Well said Don.  And a little patience may be required, as Ian as his hands full elsewhere at the moment.  In the meantime, switch to Firefox and use Stylish and you can have whatever colours you fancy.


----------



## Antonio Correia (Jan 3, 2009)

OK. Thanks.


----------

